# راي المسلمين اية



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

انفسي اعرف راي المسلمين في المنتدي عن المعجزات اللي بتتعمل ليهم من القدسين بتسموها اية واية رايكم فيها ولو حد عندة قصص منها يكتبها عشان الكل يعرف

ومستني رددكم.....


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

مفيش حد عندة ردود


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

مخاوي الليل قال:


> ايه  المعجزات مو شايف شي ياريت  تقولي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




انا هديك مثل بسيط

ادخل علي قسم سير القدسين هتلاقي موضوع لعضوء اسمة ( طالب الشفاعة )
بعنوان ( العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية )
وفيها الاتي:-
العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا

بالتفصيل :

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

يارب تكون صدقت 

ومستني رددكم....


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

ايه يا اخ مخاوي انت ليه مغمي عنيك انت كل ده مشايف ولا مش عايز تشوف ربنا يهديك


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا ملك يا عقرب علي ردك


----------



## saldor (31 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا هديك مثل بسيط
> 
> ادخل علي قسم سير القدسين هتلاقي موضوع لعضوء اسمة ( طالب الشفاعة )
> بعنوان ( العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية )
> ...



*توتا توتا توتا....و كملت الحدوتـــــــــــــــــــــة !!!!! هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها........!!!!*


----------



## monlove (31 يناير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *توتا توتا توتا....و كملت الحدوتـــــــــــــــــــــة !!!!! هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها........!!!!*



بلاش دي يمكن متكنش مصدق شوف دي كدة 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

المسيح يحفظ طفلتين مسلمتين أحياء وهما مدفونتان تحت التراب


في سنة 2004 قتل رجل مصري مسلم زوجتهُ ثم دفـنها مع طفلتها الرضيعـة وابنتها البالغـة من العـمر ثمان سنوات وهم لا زالتا على قـيد الحياة , ثم بلغ الشرطة بأن أحد الاعمام قد قتل الطفلتين, ولكن بعـد خمسة عشر يوماََ من الحادث تُوفِـيَ شخص آخر من العـائلة, ولما ذهبوا بهِ لدفنِـهِ وحفروا وجـدوا الطفلتيـن لازالتا على قيـد الحيـاة تحـت الرمـال.
وكان هناك بلبلة كبيرة في مصر بسبب الجريمة وسيعاقب الاب بالإعـدام. 
لما سُـإلت البنت الكبرى في مقابلة تلفـزيونية حين قابلتهـا مقدمة برامج تلفـزيونية محجبـة وعلى الهـواء مباشرةََ " كيـف نجـت واختهـا وهم تحت الرمال كل هذهِ المـدة؟ " فقالت للمذيـعـة ما يلي :
كان رجل لابساََ ملابس بيضاء لامعـة وفي يديـهِ جروح داميـة يأتي كل يوم لـيعـطينا الطعام لنأكل, فكان يأتي فـيوقض امي لتعـتني بأخـتي وترضعـهـا , وقالت لم يكن هذا الرجل غـير عيسى فليس غـيره من يفـعـل مثـل هذا. 
المسلمون يؤمنون بأنَّ عيسى المسيح يـعـمـل مثل هذهِ الاعـمال العجائبية, ولكن المشكلة هي وجود الجروح في يديـهِ , أي للدالة على إنـهُ قـد صُـلب فـعـلاََ ولازال حيـاََ وهم ينكرون الصلب ويُـكذبونَـهُ, ولا يمكن أن تكون الفتاة قـد إختلقـت القصـة , بالإضافة إلى ذلك لا يوجـد طريقـة لـنجـاة الطفلتين غـيـر اعـجوبة ربانية . فالعـلمـاء المسلمون سيجدون الامر صعـباََ للـتفسير خاصة حيثُ تزامن الحـدث في نفس السنة مع إشتهار فلم الم وعـذاب المسيح - (Passion of Christ) 
وإِنْ دلت هذهِ الاعجوبة على شيء , فمعناها إِنَّ يسوع المسيح لا زال يلف الارض ليكسب ويخلص اكبر عدد ممكن من البشر

ومستني رد حضرتك....


----------



## monlove (31 يناير 2007)

يا استاذ saldor انا مش بحكي حدوتة قبل النوم انا عايز اعرف رد ك كمسلم
وانا اتكلمت في الموضوع دة بكل احترام وياريت لما تيجي ترد يكون بطريقة 
 شخص متفهم  مش طفل صغير وشكرا


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

مفيش ردود تانية خلصت ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aissa (1 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الاسلام
سلام

نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالمعجزات  
ونؤمن كذلك أن حصول معجزة مع أي شخص ليس بالضرورة أن يكون على الدين الحق 
تحدث معجزات مع الهندوس ومع البوذيين كما تحدث مع المسلمين والمسيحيين
وأنتم المسيحيين لديكم في كتابكم الانجيل 
قصة المرأة المريضة التي عجز الأطباء عن شفائها 
فلما رأت عيسى المسيح عليه السلام 
أمسكت بثيابه لتشفى فشفيت
فأحس عيسى بأن ثوبه علق فإلتفت خلفه 
فرأى المرأة التي أخبرته بأنها شفيت لأنها لمست ثوبه 
أنتم تعلمون ماذا قال لها
لقد قال لها عيسى عليه السلام:
"إنه إعتقادك يا إمرة الذي شفاكي" قال إعتقاده ولم يقل أنه هو الذي شفاها هذا في كتابكم
يمكن أن يجعل الله معجزة من إعتقاد أي شخص حتى ولو لم يكن على الدين الحق 
ليبقيه في تعنته وجهله هاته مشيئة الله وحده
وتقبل مني صديقي تقديري واحترامي 
سلام


----------



## saldor (1 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الاسلام
> سلام
> 
> نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالمعجزات
> ...



*و الله بارك الله فيك يا aissa ...و لكن ملاحظة بسيطة بلاش تكون متأدب أوي كدة ياأخا الأسلام عشان دول ناس مينفعشي أوي الزوق معاهم .....و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد ..الفاتح لما أغلق ..الخاتم لما سبق ...ناصر الحق بالحق و الهادي الى الصراط المستقيم..*


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الاسلام
> سلام
> 
> نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالمعجزات
> ...



شكرا علي اسلوبك الجميل المحترم


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *و الله بارك الله فيك يا aissa ...و لكن ملاحظة بسيطة بلاش تكون متأدب أوي كدة ياأخا الأسلام عشان دول ناس مينفعشي أوي الزوق معاهم .....و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد ..الفاتح لما أغلق ..الخاتم لما سبق ...ناصر الحق بالحق و الهادي الى الصراط المستقيم..*



انا مش هنزل لمستواك وارد عليك بس كفاية اكتب
كل واحد بعبر عن دينية وتربيتة 
وشكرا


----------



## aissa (1 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
سأوجه كلامي إلى saldor  ليس لك الحق فيما قلته 
صحيح أن هناك من أخطأ في حق نبينا وحق ديننا وقال فيهم كلاما غير صالح
لكن هذا لا يعني أن كثيرا منهم له نفس التفكير 
صدقني يوجد أناس كثيرون متأدبين وعلى سبيل المثال monlove  والتي أتقدم لها بإحترامي لشخصها لأنها قرأت ما كتبته ورغم ذلك لم تسىء الأدب بل بالعكس قامت بشكري رغم أني لا أستحق الشكر ولم أفعل شيئا أشكر عليه ولهذا فإني أحترمها رغم أني لا أعرفها ولم أقرأ لها، فشكرا جزيلا لك monlove.
كما أريد أن أذكرك يا saldor بما قاله نبيك محمد بن عبد الله عليه السلام الذي تغظب له فتسب من لا يستحق السب 
أريد أن أذكرك بقوله عليه السلام:"من آذا دميا فهو خصيمي يوم القيامة" وmonlove دمية هي ومعظم أعظائ هذا المنتدى وأنت آذيتها كما آذيت كل من في في هذا المنتدى سواء أكان مسيحيا أم مسلما ولا أظنك ترضى أن تكون خصيم رسول الله عليه السلام يوم القيامة وأنا كمسلم أظنك مدين بإعتذار للصديقة monlove ولكل عضو في المنتدى وأريد أن أخبرك بأنك آذيتني أيضا بكلامك هل تعلم لماذا لأن monlove لما ردت عليك قالت "كل واحد يعبر عن دينه وتربيته" أنت جعلتها تفكر أن كلامك هو من ديننا الاسلام وبالتالي هي أساءت تفكيرها عن الاسلام ربما هذا من حقها لأنه كلام يدل على أنك تتكلم بإسم الاسلام وأنا أتأدى لما أرى أحدا يسيء الظن بالاسلام، أرجو أن تقوم بإعتذار أخي أظنه واجبك.
أشكرك مرة ثانية monlove على ردك المهذب
سلام


----------



## saldor (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا مش هنزل لمستواك وارد عليك بس كفاية اكتب
> كل واحد بعبر عن دينية وتربيتة
> وشكرا



*أنت يكون لك الشرف لما تكون بعيد ميل عن مستوايا....!!!! هذا أولا...ثم ثاتيا أنا لست أعبر عن ديني.. فديني يشرفك .....أنتو خليتو فيها دين ...أنا خرجت عن عقلي و ديني في هذا المنتدى ...!!!! ..تعرف أني من تونس و في تونس- و الحمد لله -لا يوجد مسيحيون..أنا مكنتش أعرفهم و كان عندي أصدقاء كاتوليك من أوروبا ..المهم كانوا متخلقين و عندهم تربية -اللي أنت بتتكلم عليها-و كانت عقولهم راجحة و قلوبهم بيضاء...أما هنا فلم أجد الى الأن مسيحي قادر على تركيب جملة مفيدة تخلو من قلة الأدب...سبحان الله ..!!!!*


----------



## saldor (1 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
> سلام
> سأوجه كلامي إلى saldor  ليس لك الحق فيما قلته
> صحيح أن هناك من أخطأ في حق نبينا وحق ديننا وقال فيهم كلاما غير صالح
> ...



*أخي العزيز ...قرأت كلامك فتأثرت ...و لكني فقدت صوابي يا أخي من الذي أراه هنا ....!!! بعمرك أخي  من احل نكاح الذكر للذكر  في الكنيسة  يتحدث هنا  عن نهدي السيدة عائشة !!!! رضي الله عنها و تعالت عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ....و ما الى ذلك من القهر الذي يطلع الضغط !!!...و كل واحد يحاول يكلمهم بهدوء و منطق.. بيعكسوه و يقللوا الأدب معاه...!!!*


----------



## saldor (1 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
> سلام
> سأوجه كلامي إلى saldor  ليس لك الحق فيما قلته
> صحيح أن هناك من أخطأ في حق نبينا وحق ديننا وقال فيهم كلاما غير صالح
> ...



*أخي العزيز ...قرأت كلامك فتأثرت ...و لكني فقدت صوابي يا أخي من الذي أراه هنا ....!!! بعمرك أخي من احل نكاح الذكر للذكر في الكنيسة يتحدث هنا عن نهدي السيدة عائشة !!!! رضي الله عنها و تعالت عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ....و ما الى ذلك من القهر الذي يطلع الضغط !!!...و كل واحد يحاول يكلمهم بهدوء و منطق.. بيعكسوه و يقللوا الأدب معاه...!!! 
*


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *أنت يكون لك الشرف لما تكون بعيد ميل عن مستوايا....!!!! هذا أولا...ثم ثاتيا أنا لست أعبر عن ديني.. فديني يشرفك .....أنتو خليتو فيها دين ...أنا خرجت عن عقلي و ديني في هذا المنتدى ...!!!! ..تعرف أني من تونس و في تونس- و الحمد لله -لا يوجد مسيحيون..أنا مكنتش أعرفهم و كان عندي أصدقاء كاتوليك من أوروبا ..المهم كانوا متخلقين و عندهم تربية -اللي أنت بتتكلم عليها-و كانت عقولهم راجحة و قلوبهم بيضاء...أما هنا فلم أجد الى الأن مسيحي قادر على تركيب جملة مفيدة تخلو من قلة الأدب...سبحان الله ..!!!!*




انا قلتلك قبل كدة انا مش هنزل لمستواك

ودينك دة شرف ليك انت مش لغيرك
انا فخري وحبيبي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح اللي فداني علي الصليب 
وكان نفسي نكون متفاهمين لكن  للاسف                                                                      اني مش هنزل لمستواك وارد عليك
اقولك شوفلك فيلم كرتون اتفرج علية احسن:t11: :t11: :t11:


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
> سلام
> سأوجه كلامي إلى saldor  ليس لك الحق فيما قلته
> صحيح أن هناك من أخطأ في حق نبينا وحق ديننا وقال فيهم كلاما غير صالح
> ...



اولا انا اسمي مينا
ثانيا انا بشكرك علي الكلامات الجميلة اللي انت لتها في حقي 
لكن اللي انا مستغربلة ليةsaldor بيتعامل معايا كاني عدو لية مش اخ بحاول اتفهم سبب كرهكم لينا 
وبشكرك وكل واحد من حقة انة يدافع عن دينية


----------



## aissa (1 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
أخي saldor أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك وقراءتك لكلامي، وبعد:
أخي الحبيب إعلم أن رسولك الذي تدافع عنه قد أهين كثيرا وقدتم سبه وهو حي 
ورغم هذا فقد كان مسامحا كريا أخي الحبيب أذكرك بقصتين لحبيبنا رسول الله
الأولى: قام أحد اليهود بوضع أمانة عند رسول الله حيث كان يريد أن يختبر حلمه وعفوه لأنه كان يعلم أن آخر الأنبياء والمرسلين سيكون حليما عفوا، وضع أمانته عنده وبعد مدة من الزمن دخل عليه المسجد ورسول الله عليه السلام جالس مع بعض أصدقائه ومر بين الجالسين دون تحية ولا إحترام وأمسك رسول الله من صدره وشده إليه ثم قال له:"أين أمانتي أنتم بني هاشم لا تؤدون الأمانة" فسل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه سيفه يريد قتل هذا اليهودي، أتذكر ما قاله له رسول الله عليه السلام، لقد نسيت قول الرسول وأخشى أن أحرف الكلمات ولهذا سأقول شرح لكلام رسول الله عليه السلام قال فيما معناه لم نردك يا عمر لقتال هذا الشخص بل نريدكا لتكون قاضيا بيننا وتنصفنا هل ترى كيف رد الرسول رغم إهانة دلك اليهودي وقدكان رسول الله يستطيع قتله وغلبه ولكنه كان رحيما عادلا، فما كان من ذلك اليهودي إلى أن قال :"أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله"
والقصة الثانية:
أنت تعلم أخي ما لحق برسول الله عليه السلام خلال دعوته وقبل هجرته من طرف كفار قريش مهما قلت فإنه قليل ولكن لمى قوي جيش المسلمين ودخلو قريش لم لم يستطع الكفار المقامة من قوة جيش المسلمين حتى لم تقع معركة ، فلما جمع رسول الله كفار قريش ، ماذا قال لهم  أخي؟ هل تذكره ، لقد قال لهم إذهبوا فأنتم  الطلقاء، لقد عفى عنهم جميعا هل تلاحظ أخي لقد واجه عداءهم وظلمهم والعفو.
أخي بارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## aissa (1 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
أما بعد :
صديقتي مينا أنا لم أقل إلى ما يستحق أن يقال 

وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك
لكنني متأسف مما جاء فيه ، حيث قلتي: "حاول اتفهم سبب كرهكم لينا"
من قال إننا نكرهكم ، نحن لا نكرهكم بل بالعكس تماما المسيحيون في بلاد المسلمين معززين مكرمين لهم مثل ما لنا وعليهم مثل ما علينا، فيهم أصدقاء للمسلمين وهم متحابين بينهم رغم أنني لا أعرف أي مسيحي ولكن صدقيني صديقتي لو كان لي صديق مسيحي كنت سأحترمه كشخص دون أي إعتبارات، وإن كنتي تقصدين بما يحدث أحيانا بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فأخبرك بأن هذا بعيد تماما عن شرع ديننا.
شكرا مرة أخرى على الرد
سلام


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا يا aissaعلي اسلوبك الجميل في التعبير واتمنا ان يكون النقاش بين الاعضاء بهذا الاسلوب 
المهذب المحترم 
علي فكرة اسم مينا دة اسم لولد مش لبنت


----------



## aissa (1 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
وبعد:
صديقي مينا أبدأ كلامي بالإعتذار لأنني كنت أخاطبك على أنك فتاة 
فعذرا لأني ظننتك فتاة 
كما أشكرك على ردك الجميل وتقبلك لكلامي 
مع احترامي وتقديري لشخصك  صديقي
سلام


----------



## saldor (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اولا انا اسمي مينا
> ثانيا انا بشكرك علي الكلامات الجميلة اللي انت لتها في حقي
> لكن اللي انا مستغربلة ليةsaldor بيتعامل معايا كاني عدو لية مش اخ بحاول اتفهم سبب كرهكم لينا
> وبشكرك وكل واحد من حقة انة يدافع عن دينية



*أنا لا أعرفكم أصلا كي أكرهكم ...أنا عرفتكم في هذا المنتدى ...الذي دخلته لأجد أصحابا مسيحيين بل و كنت أرغب في التعرف على فتاة مسيحية من أجل الزواج !!!! و لكني فوجئت بحقد أعمى و كره شديد و سواد قلب لم أتصوره في حياتي و أنا المسلم الذي كنت أظن أن المسيحي ناعم جدا و ملاك أبيض بعد ما أكلت المسيحية عقولنا بترديد عبارات المحبة و السلام و الحياة الأبدية و الرقص و الترنيم ...لكن الحمد لله الذي هداني الى هذا المنتدى لأرى تكشير أنياب النصارى و قلة أدبهم المفتعل ...لقد اغتنموا فرصة عجزنا عن سب نبيهم لأنه نبينا قبل أن يكون نبيهم ليتطاولوا على سيدهم بدون احترام أحد..أما أنت صديقي aissa فالله عز وجل يقول "لا تهنوا و أنتم الأعلون" فخاطب القوم بما يفهمون ..ألا تثور ثائرنك يا صديقي أن تجد المسيحيين يتكلمون عن التفسخ الأخلاقي لدى المسلمين وهم أباطرة هذا المجال ...!!! يتكلمون عن أكل النبي للحمار !!!! هاهاها... آكلوا الخنازير و الضفادع و الميتة ...!!!  عندنا في تونس مثل يقول " من داره من زجاج لا يرمي الناس بحجر" و ياله من زجاج ....!!!!*


----------



## bebosho (1 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *أنا لا أعرفكم أصلا كي أكرهكم ...أنا عرفتكم في هذا المنتدى ...الذي دخلته لأجد أصحابا مسيحيين بل و كنت أرغب في التعرف على فتاة مسيحية من أجل الزواج !!!! و لكني فوجئت بحقد أعمى و كره شديد و سواد قلب لم أتصوره في حياتي و أنا المسلم الذي كنت أظن أن المسيحي ناعم جدا و ملاك أبيض بعد ما أكلت المسيحية عقولنا بترديد عبارات المحبة و السلام و الحياة الأبدية و الرقص و الترنيم ...لكن الحمد لله الذي هداني الى هذا المنتدى لأرى تكشير أنياب النصارى و قلة أدبهم المفتعل ...لقد اغتنموا فرصة عجزنا عن سب نبيهم لأنه نبينا قبل أن يكون نبيهم ليتطاولوا على سيدهم بدون احترام أحد..أما أنت صديقي aissa فالله عز وجل يقول "لا تهنوا و أنتم الأعلون" فخاطب القوم بما يفهمون ..ألا تثور ثائرنك يا صديقي أن تجد المسيحيين يتكلمون عن التفسخ الأخلاقي لدى المسلمين وهم أباطرة هذا المجال ...!!! يتكلمون عن أكل النبي للحمار !!!! هاهاها... آكلوا الخنازير و الضفادع و الميتة ...!!!  عندنا في تونس مثل يقول " من داره من زجاج لا يرمي الناس بحجر" و ياله من زجاج ....!!!!*



بص يا اخ saldor الضغط بيولد الانفجار و الحقد الاعمى و الكره ده المسحيين شايفينه فى كل حته فى الوطن العربى
على الاقل انت شايفه هنا بس
لكن المسحيين شايفين  الذل فى كل حته ياراجل
تعال شوف المناهج التعليميه و لا التفرقه فى العسكريه ولا ولا ولا .......
حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييييير
و بعد ده كله تقول حقد 
احنا معندناش حقد يا اخى 
لكن احنا بنعبر عن مشاعرنا 
بندافع عن نفسنا اللى بيكفروها
بندافع عن ديننا 
و اظن ده من حقنا
و انت كنت بتقول انك كنت عايز تتجوز من مسيحيه
يعنى البنات المسلمين خلصو خلااااص؟؟؟


----------



## saldor (2 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا قلتلك قبل كدة انا مش هنزل لمستواك
> 
> ودينك دة شرف ليك انت مش لغيرك
> انا فخري وحبيبي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح اللي فداني علي الصليب
> ...



*أهو دا اللي فلحتو فيه !!!! كلام العجز الصبيان ...مستويات ..و تربية ...و كلام فاضي ...كلام اللي ما عندو كلام !!!!*


----------



## romyo (2 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الاسلام
> سلام
> 
> نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالمعجزات
> ...



الاخ العزيز :aissa
اشكرك من كل قلبى لانك انسان تستخدم المنطق فى كلامك واسلوبك مهذب ولكن لى ايضاح فيما ذكرته فيما يخص المعجزة التى تستشهد بها وهى معجزة المرأة نازفة الدم والتى فسرتها على هواك 
معجزة شفاء نازفة الدم (متى9)
"  20- و اذا امراة نازفة دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة قد جاءت من ورائه و مست هدب ثوبه.
  21- لانها قالت في نفسها ان مسست ثوبه فقط شفيت.
  22- فالتفت يسوع و ابصرها فقال ثقي يا ابنة ايمانك قد شفاك فشفيت المراة من تلك الساعة."
وهذا يعنى ايمانها ان شفائها عند الرب يسوع فقط والايمان بالشئ هو الثقة به وليس اعتقادها (اى دينها) الذى شفاها!!!!
رجاء بسيط حينما تفسر الكتاب المقدس فسره من كتبنا وليس من منطقك وهذا حكم قرأنك (فان كنت فى شك مما عندك فسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك)
كما نفسر نحن القرأن من الكتب كتبكم المعتمده والأئمة المعتبرين فى الاسلام
والرب يبارك حياتك.....


----------



## romyo (2 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز : مينا monlove 
موضوعك رائع جدا
ولكنى اعتقد انى لم اقرأ رداً واحداً لموضوعك الرئيسى عن (رأى المسلمين) فى المعجزات من القديسين وربما كانت محاوله صادقة وجاده من الاخ aissa  الذى ذكر معجزة شفاء نازفة الدم (متى9).
ولكن باقى المشاركات ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع....
والرب يبارك حياتك..
​


----------



## aissa (2 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
أما بعد:
أشكرك صديقي روميو على ردك الجميل وبكل إحترام أعتذر عن تفسيري لأنه ربما يحتمل الخطأ
صحيح فقد أخدته من مسلم ، طبعا لم أفسره على هواي
لكنني أعدك أن أحاول أن آتي بالتفسيران في المرة القادمة من علمائكم 
عذرا مرة أخرى
أما بالنسبة إلى كلامك عن أن المسلمين لم يردوا فأقول لك ما قلته من قبل ليس بالضرورة أن تحدث معجزة لشخص فيكون على حق وأقول لك إسئل بوذيا أو هندوسيا فسيقول لك بأنه حدثت عندهم معجزات قهذا لا يدل على أنهم على حق
وأيضا ممكن المعجزات التي تحدثت عنها ليست حقيقية فليس أن وسائل الإعلام تحدثت عنها ليس معنى هذا أنها حقيقة فوسائل الإعلام كثيرا ما تكذب لسياستها وربما تتبعها في ذلك وسائل أخرى
أعطيك مثالا بسيطا على ذلك:
أسلحة الدمار الشامل في العراق كل وسائل العالم تحدثت عنها ولها صور وما إلى ذلك
لكن الآن يعترف بوش أنه لا توجد أسلحة دمار شامل في العراق
كل وسائل الإعلام إما أنها كانت تكذب عمدا أو أنها إتبعت كلام وسائل أخرى
فليس إنتشار الخبر بالضرورة صدقا
أشكرك صديقي روميو مرة أخرى على ردك المحترم
سلام


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

romyo قال:


> الاخ العزيز : مينا monlove
> موضوعك رائع جدا
> ولكنى اعتقد انى لم اقرأ رداً واحداً لموضوعك الرئيسى عن (رأى المسلمين) فى المعجزات من القديسين وربما كانت محاوله صادقة وجاده من الاخ aissa  الذى ذكر معجزة شفاء نازفة الدم (متى9).
> ولكن باقى المشاركات ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع....
> ...



بشكر ك علي مرورك 
وهحاول مخروجكش داخل سياق الموضوع


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *أهو دا اللي فلحتو فيه !!!! كلام العجز الصبيان ...مستويات ..و تربية ...و كلام فاضي ...كلام اللي ما عندو كلام !!!!*



يا استاذ saldor موضوعي هنا حول راي المسلمين في المعجزات اللي حصلت معاهم من القدسين او من يسوع المسيح نفسة لو عندك رد نتناقش مع بعض مفيش يبقا ملهاش لزمة اني احنا نصغر بعض
ومستني ردك..


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

romyo قال:


> الاخ العزيز : مينا monlove
> موضوعك رائع جدا
> ولكنى اعتقد انى لم اقرأ رداً واحداً لموضوعك الرئيسى عن (رأى المسلمين) فى المعجزات من القديسين وربما كانت محاوله صادقة وجاده من الاخ aissa  الذى ذكر معجزة شفاء نازفة الدم (متى9).
> ولكن باقى المشاركات ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع....
> ...



    يا اخي رميو اولا بشكرك علي ردودك المقنعة الجميلة
وانت عندك حق انا خرجت عن الموضوع بكتير وبشكرك انك ارشدتني


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

انا مستني رد المسلمين فيما يخص المعجزات التي تحدث معهم من القدسين ومن المسيح نفسة


----------



## بنت الاخوان (2 فبراير 2007)

هوه انا من مسلمين المنتدى بس معلش معجزات ايه

ممكن توضيح؟؟


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

بنت الاخوان قال:


> هوه انا من مسلمين المنتدى بس معلش معجزات ايه
> 
> ممكن توضيح؟؟



المعجزات التي يقوم بعملها معكم القدسين ويسوع المسيح نفسة ولكي تفهمي ما اقصدة اقرائي هذة المعجزة وقولي لي رايك وهي منقولة من قسم سير القدسين لو اردتي التعرف علي المزيد
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المسيح يحفظ طفلتين مسلمتين أحياء وهما مدفونتان تحت التراب


في سنة 2004 قتل رجل مصري مسلم زوجتهُ ثم دفـنها مع طفلتها الرضيعـة وابنتها البالغـة من العـمر ثمان سنوات وهم لا زالتا على قـيد الحياة , ثم بلغ الشرطة بأن أحد الاعمام قد قتل الطفلتين, ولكن بعـد خمسة عشر يوماََ من الحادث تُوفِـيَ شخص آخر من العـائلة, ولما ذهبوا بهِ لدفنِـهِ وحفروا وجـدوا الطفلتيـن لازالتا على قيـد الحيـاة تحـت الرمـال.
وكان هناك بلبلة كبيرة في مصر بسبب الجريمة وسيعاقب الاب بالإعـدام. 
لما سُـإلت البنت الكبرى في مقابلة تلفـزيونية حين قابلتهـا مقدمة برامج تلفـزيونية محجبـة وعلى الهـواء مباشرةََ " كيـف نجـت واختهـا وهم تحت الرمال كل هذهِ المـدة؟ " فقالت للمذيـعـة ما يلي :
كان رجل لابساََ ملابس بيضاء لامعـة وفي يديـهِ جروح داميـة يأتي كل يوم لـيعـطينا الطعام لنأكل, فكان يأتي فـيوقض امي لتعـتني بأخـتي وترضعـهـا , وقالت لم يكن هذا الرجل غـير عيسى فليس غـيره من يفـعـل مثـل هذا. 
المسلمون يؤمنون بأنَّ عيسى المسيح يـعـمـل مثل هذهِ الاعـمال العجائبية, ولكن المشكلة هي وجود الجروح في يديـهِ , أي للدالة على إنـهُ قـد صُـلب فـعـلاََ ولازال حيـاََ وهم ينكرون الصلب ويُـكذبونَـهُ, ولا يمكن أن تكون الفتاة قـد إختلقـت القصـة , بالإضافة إلى ذلك لا يوجـد طريقـة لـنجـاة الطفلتين غـيـر اعـجوبة ربانية 

وهي للاخ طالب الشفاعة

ومستني ردك علي الموضوع ...


----------



## alsad al3aly (2 فبراير 2007)

أولا لاحظت أن هذا ليس موضوعا وعليه ردود وإنما خناقة.

ثانيا : أنا لم تحدث معي اي معجزات ولم اسمع عن شخص قريب مني او بعيد حدثت له معجزات كنسية.

غير ذلك من القصص المروية التي لا تتواجد الادلة الدامغة عليها لا داعي لطرحها على المسلمين. لان المسلمين سيطلبون قطعا الدليل الاكيد.

أما أن تقوي بها ايمانك انت واصدقائك باعتبار انك تصدقها فهذا شأنك.

وتقبل في النهاية تحياتي


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

alsad al3aly قال:


> أولا لاحظت أن هذا ليس موضوعا وعليه ردود وإنما خناقة.
> 
> ثانيا : أنا لم تحدث معي اي معجزات ولم اسمع عن شخص قريب مني او بعيد حدثت له معجزات كنسية.
> 
> ...



اولا انا اخترت موضوع المسيح ينقذ طفلتين مسلمتين بالذات عشان يكون دليل قاطع لانة هذا البرنامج عرض في مصر بالفعل في 2004ولكي لا يشكك فية من قبل المسليمن ذي مانت قلت

ثانيا ليس دائما الكل يتعرض لمعجزات فا من الممكن ان يكون لم يحدث لك معجبة 
      لكن انا بسال اية رايك في المعجزات اللي بتحصل

ثالثا انها ليست عركة ولا صراع بل نقاش بيننا 

ومستني ردك وشكرا ....


----------



## CARLA (2 فبراير 2007)

نفسي تحصل لي معجزه بجد اصل بستنى المعجزات بس مافيش 
ياترى ليه؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد نفسي اضحك شويا

هوا انتو فاكرين ان احنا مسدئين الخرافات دي لا خالص انا بصراحه وماتزعلوش مني لو عايزه اضحك بقرا المعجزات خصوصا سوبر شنوده ههههههههه عسسسسسسسسل


----------



## إبحار (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا هديك مثل بسيط
> 
> ادخل علي قسم سير القدسين هتلاقي موضوع لعضوء اسمة ( طالب الشفاعة )
> بعنوان ( العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية )
> ...



يعني بتعترفوا أنو مريم العذراء بتحبنا أحنا المسلمين والدليل أنها خيطت رقبت المسلم :smil12: 

شكراًً لأمنا مريم العذراء :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## abn_almadinah (3 فبراير 2007)

aissa قال:


> أحييكم بتحية الاسلام
> سلام
> 
> نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالمعجزات
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اتفق aissa
واضيف انه عندنا بلاسلام زيما عندكم انو المريض يروح لرجل مؤمن يقراء عليه القران ويدعي له بالشفاء وباذن الله يشفى وفي من الناس الي يكون اعتقاده بان الشفاء من رجل الدين وفي ناس اعتقادهم بانه صاحب تقوى وايمان فالله عز وجل يستجيب لدعائه وكل واحد من الاثنين ممكن يشفى ولاكن الي اعتقاده انه الشفى من عند الخالق سبحانه بس حب يسترقي من رجل دين هده اجره عند الله  ولاكن فيه اجر اكبر كما قال لنا  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل الجنة من أمتي سبعون ألفا بغير حساب قالوا ومن هم يا رسول الله قال هم الذين لا يكتوون ولا يسترقون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)  وانتو كما تعلمو بدينكم انه المسيحين مهم متساوين بلايمان والايمان بقلوب الناس متفاوت ودرجات واكيد كان في من اصحاب عيسى عيه السلام من كان يتوكل على الله عز وجل توكل كامل وفيه من يطلب منه الدعاء وطبعا الا يومنا هده فيه من المسيحين المتوكلون على الله عز وجل حق الاتكال ويتوجه مباشره الا ربنا لانه ارحم من الام على ابنها  ولاكن يحب المؤمن المتوكل عليه وقول عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام إنه ايمانك يا إمرة الذي شفاكي )يبين انه ما عجبه انها نسبت الشفاء له من دون الخالق سبحانه فقال لها ايمانك الذي شفاكي وطبعا ايمانها بان عليه السلام من عند الله فتبركت فيه فشفيت بأذن الله ولا ننسى قول ابراهيم عليه والسلام وكلنا نحن وانتم معترفين فيه (واذا مرضت فهو يشفين) كان اتكال خالص لله
والله اعلم
ويارب يوضحلنا ديننا اكثر ويوضح لكم دينكم وما نكون من الجاهلين ويعلمنا بعلمه سبحانه


----------



## abn_almadinah (3 فبراير 2007)

ومعليش احب افسر ماحصل للرجل السعودي الي قتل وربنا نجاه ان صح هده ولا يحق لاحد التكذيب لان العلم عند الله وحده

لو هده كان صحيح فواضح وضوح الشمس الجزاء الي سار له انه السايق واصحابه قتلو ولو لم ينقده الله ويرد له الحياء والله قادر على كل شي باي زمان وباي مكان لكان الطفل الي ربنا رزقو هوه تيتم قبل لا يتهنا فيه فبين الله عز وجل له انه الموضوع كله بيده سبحانه يدبر الامور من فوق سبع سماوات وما يحتاج ينزل على الارض وبرضو لا ننسى موضوع ال 100 الف الرجل لو كان من اهل الخير كان قبل لا يجي له المولود تصدق لله عز وجل ووزع صدقات وطلب من الله انه يرزقه بطفل لاكن بعد ما رزقه الطفل وتاكد راح يدفه للكنيسه فلماذا لم يدفع لها قبل لا يتبشر بالمولود وكانت تكتب له صدقه عند الله دفعها لبيت من بيوته على الارض يذكر فيه اسمه سبحانه


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

CARLA قال:


> نفسي تحصل لي معجزه بجد اصل بستنى المعجزات بس مافيش
> ياترى ليه؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد نفسي اضحك شويا
> 
> هوا انتو فاكرين ان احنا مسدئين الخرافات دي لا خالص انا بصراحه وماتزعلوش مني لو عايزه اضحك بقرا المعجزات خصوصا سوبر شنوده ههههههههه عسسسسسسسسل



لاسف انت عامل ذي اليهود في عمي قلبهم وانت فكرتني بساعة المحكمة لانهم شايفين المعجزات اللي كانت بتحصل امام اعينهم  وكان يلمونه انة قام بمعجزات لناس كثيرين ولم يقدر يخلص نفسة 
ودون تعليق علي كلامك


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

إبحار قال:


> يعني بتعترفوا أنو مريم العذراء بتحبنا أحنا المسلمين والدليل أنها خيطت رقبت المسلم :smil12:
> 
> شكراًً لأمنا مريم العذراء :Love_Mailbox:



المقصود بالمعجزة اللي حصلت انها لا تترك اي انسان لجا اليها مهما كانت ديانته
حيث انجب طفل وخيطت جسدة الذي اصبح قطع
ولله المجد الدائم امين


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> ومعليش احب افسر ماحصل للرجل السعودي الي قتل وربنا نجاه ان صح هده ولا يحق لاحد التكذيب لان العلم عند الله وحده
> 
> لو هده كان صحيح فواضح وضوح الشمس الجزاء الي سار له انه السايق واصحابه قتلو ولو لم ينقده الله ويرد له الحياء والله قادر على كل شي باي زمان وباي مكان لكان الطفل الي ربنا رزقو هوه تيتم قبل لا يتهنا فيه فبين الله عز وجل له انه الموضوع كله بيده سبحانه يدبر الامور من فوق سبع سماوات وما يحتاج ينزل على الارض وبرضو لا ننسى موضوع ال 100 الف الرجل لو كان من اهل الخير كان قبل لا يجي له المولود تصدق لله عز وجل ووزع صدقات وطلب من الله انه يرزقه بطفل لاكن بعد ما رزقه الطفل وتاكد راح يدفه للكنيسه فلماذا لم يدفع لها قبل لا يتبشر بالمولود وكانت تكتب له صدقه عند الله دفعها لبيت من بيوته على الارض يذكر فيه اسمه سبحانه



اولا نحن متفقين في اول نقطة وهي ان الله قادر علي كل شي دة كلام جميل 

ثانيا قتل بمعرفة السايق واصدقائة وعشان ربنا يبين عظم مجدة اتخيط ورجع تاني بعد مكشفت الشرطة عن السايق واصدقائة
ولكن في نقطة انت لم تاخذ بالك منها انة راح لناس كتير ينجب ورغم انه في السعودية فبالتاكيد مرة علي شيوخ المساجد هناك لكن لم ينجب
عندما ارشده الناس وكلامه معهم وشعر انها تفعل معجزات راح الي الدير ليتمجد الله ويرزقة بابن 
ويوفي بوعدة وجاء بالندر الذي وعد بيه ولكي يظهر عظم مجد الله يعمل له معجزة اخري بواسطة العدراء البتول عند تم تقطعية واعادتة العدراء مرة اخري
ويارب تكون فهمت اللي انا اقصدة


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا اتفق aissa
> واضيف انه عندنا بلاسلام زيما عندكم انو المريض يروح لرجل مؤمن يقراء عليه القران ويدعي له بالشفاء وباذن الله يشفى وفي من الناس الي يكون اعتقاده بان الشفاء من رجل الدين وفي ناس اعتقادهم بانه صاحب تقوى وايمان فالله عز وجل يستجيب لدعائه وكل واحد من الاثنين ممكن يشفى ولاكن الي اعتقاده انه الشفى من عند الخالق سبحانه بس حب يسترقي من رجل دين هده اجره عند الله  ولاكن فيه اجر اكبر كما قال لنا  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل الجنة من أمتي سبعون ألفا بغير حساب قالوا ومن هم يا رسول الله قال هم الذين لا يكتوون ولا يسترقون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)  وانتو كما تعلمو بدينكم انه المسيحين مهم متساوين بلايمان والايمان بقلوب الناس متفاوت ودرجات واكيد كان في من اصحاب عيسى عيه السلام من كان يتوكل على الله عز وجل توكل كامل وفيه من يطلب منه الدعاء وطبعا الا يومنا هده فيه من المسيحين المتوكلون علىو الله عز وجل حق الاتكال ويتوجه مباشره الا ربنا لانه ارحم من الام على ابنها  لاكن يحب المؤمن المتوكل عليه وقول عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام إنه ايمانك يا إمرة الذي شفاكي )يبين انه ما عجبه انها نسبت الشفاء له من دون الخالق سبحانه فقال لها ايمانك الذي شفاكي وطبعا ايمانها بان عليه السلام من عند الله فتبركت فيه فشفيت بأذن الله ولا ننسى قول ابراهيم عليه والسلام وكلنا نحن وانتم معترفين فيه (واذا مرضت فهو يشفين) كان اتكال خالص لله
> والله اعلم
> ويارب يوضحلنا ديننا اكثر ويوضح لكم دينكم وما نكون من الجاهلين ويعلمنا بعلمه سبحانه



الجزء الاول من الموضوع رد علية الاستاذ روميو رد اعجبني وهو 
معجزة شفاء نازفة الدم (متى9)
" 20- و اذا امراة نازفة دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة قد جاءت من ورائه و مست هدب ثوبه.
21- لانها قالت في نفسها ان مسست ثوبه فقط شفيت.
22- فالتفت يسوع و ابصرها فقال ثقي يا ابنة ايمانك قد شفاك فشفيت المراة من تلك الساعة."
وهذا يعنى ايمانها ان شفائها عند الرب يسوع فقط والايمان بالشئ هو الثقة به وليس اعتقادها (اى دينها) الذى شفاها!!!!
رجاء بسيط حينما تفسر الكتاب المقدس فسره من كتبنا وليس من منطقك وهذا حكم قرأنك (فان كنت فى شك مما عندك فسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك)
كما نفسر نحن القرأن من الكتب كتبكم المعتمده والأئمة المعتبرين فى الاسلام
والرب يبارك حياتك
اما الجزء التاني من الموضوع 
اللي انا اقصدة هو المعجزات اللي حصلت ليكم من القدسين واو من المسيح نفسة


ومستني ردك ....


----------



## جعيدى (3 فبراير 2007)

:beee: زمن المعجزات انتهى


----------



## جعيدى (3 فبراير 2007)

انا عمرى ماشفت معجزة منهم ولا حتى انت


----------



## جعيدى (3 فبراير 2007)

حد يرد


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

جعيدى قال:


> حد يرد



لية يا عم جعيدي بتقول كدة
مااكتر المعجزات اللي والعجائب التي يصنعها الله علي يد قدسية 
انت مسمعتش دي حاجة تاني لكن طبعا في معجزات


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*

سلام ونعمة والصلاة والسلام على (اشرف) المرسلين اللى اتهرى صلى من الصبح 

عايز اقول كلمة .... المعجزات يااحبائى هى تأكيد على قوة الايمان المسيحى وتأكيد على ان المسيح هو
الحق .. فما جاء محمد بمثل معجزات المسيح ولايقدر ان يجئ بمثلها ... لانه بنفسه (محمد) قال عن نفسه
انى بشرا مثلكم .. فما هو الا بشرا  .... ثانيا معجزات المسيح معجزات تخص الله وحده لاثبات قدرته ولكى
يفتح بصر الذين قد اغمى الاسلام عيونهم ... ثالثا : المسيح قادر على كل شئ لانه الله الاله الحق ..

فاتعجب كثيرا عندما يفتخر المسلمين ويقولوا (النبى الامى) 

واتعجب ايضا : انهم عندنا يعملوا الحقيقة يتهربون ويقولون (دينا كده وعوزينه كده)

ياله من دينا مخزى .... وسلاما لكم *​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*ارجو الدخول على هذه الوصلة لكى تدركوا الحقيقة .... مقارنة بين المسيحية والاسلام .. *​


----------



## saldor (3 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *
> 
> سلام ونعمة والصلاة والسلام على (اشرف) المرسلين اللى اتهرى صلى من الصبح
> 
> ...



*هاهاهاهاها!!....صدقت الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لما قال "أنا بشر" و لم تصدقه عندما قال "أنا رسول"؟؟؟...و كيف يثبت االمسيح قدرة الله و هو بنفسه الله ...!! أستغفرك يا الله و أتوب اليك من هذا الجهل و العمى و قلب الموازين !!!!*


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *هاهاهاهاها!!....صدقت الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لما قال "أنا بشر" و لم تصدقه عندما قال "أنا رسول"؟؟؟...و كيف يثبت االمسيح قدرة الله و هو بنفسه الله ...!! أستغفرك يا الله و أتوب اليك من هذا الجهل و العمى و قلب الموازين !!!!*



انا نفسي اعرف انت بتتعامل ذي كانك في عركة  
دا اسلوب مش كويس 
انا طلبت رد المسلمين بالنسبة للمعجزات يبقي لية ندخل في موضوع تاني 
لو عندك رد في الموضوع بتاع المعجزات نتناقش فية مفيش يبقي بلاش اسلوبك دة


----------



## saldor (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا نفسي اعرف انت بتتعامل ذي كانك في عركة
> دا اسلوب مش كويس
> انا طلبت رد المسلمين بالنسبة للمعجزات يبقي لية ندخل في موضوع تاني
> لو عندك رد في الموضوع بتاع المعجزات نتناقش فية مفيش يبقي بلاش اسلوبك دة



*لما يقول " ياله من دين مخزي "...دا موش موضوع تاني ...و لا حلال عليكم حرام علينا...!!!!! يا خي اتقي الله و أنصف و انت عاملي فيها عقلاني !!!!*


----------



## العجايبي (3 فبراير 2007)

الصليب عند الجاهليين جهالة


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *هاهاهاهاها!!....صدقت الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لما قال "أنا بشر" و لم تصدقه عندما قال "أنا رسول"؟؟؟...و كيف يثبت االمسيح قدرة الله و هو بنفسه الله ...!! أستغفرك يا الله و أتوب اليك من هذا الجهل و العمى و قلب الموازين !!!!*



*يااخى انا بقول لاثبات قوة الايمان المسيحى .. شكلك مش فاهم حاجة يانصه .. 

مادام قلبتها ضحك خد عندك .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خد
 :spor22: *


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*.... ثانيا معجزات المسيح معجزات تخص الله وحده لاثبات قدرته

اى لاثبات قدرة المسيح (الله) وبقول على مااعتقد ((ههههههه)) تخص الله يعنى تخص المسيح 

ياحول الله ده انت يابنى الاسلام ماليك .. هههه​*


----------



## ابو البراء السلفى (3 فبراير 2007)

*الاخوة المسلمين متعجبين ليه*

انا شاعر وبعرف اكتب كلام زى بتاعت الراجل بتاع السعودية عادى يا اخونا 
مروا مر الكرام على كلام  زنة الجرام لا اصل له ولا علام مروا مر الكرام
على نصارى مصر ارثوذكس او شوام 
قديسون ورهبان وبطيخ على الاذهان
اين اذا رب الانام هل هو عيسى ام مريم اين الاله كان
هل يوسف ام هو فى السماء هل مات اما زال بين الاحياء
ولو حيا فمن صلب ولو مات  فيا له من اله جبان
خدوا بالكم ده مش شعر انا بكتب شعر موزون ومقفى لكن ده كلام بس بقافيةكدة مروا عليه بردوا مرور الكرام


----------



## monlove (4 فبراير 2007)

saldor قال:


> *لما يقول " ياله من دين مخزي "...دا موش موضوع تاني ...و لا حلال عليكم حرام علينا...!!!!! يا خي اتقي الله و أنصف و انت عاملي فيها عقلاني !!!!*



لو سمحت انا قلت في بداية الموضوع لمرة المليون انا عايز ردود عن راي المسلمين اية 
ميخصنيش الحوارت الجانبية بينك وبينة انا عايز رد في الموضوع دة وبس 
وانا مش معمل عقلاني ولا حاجة هو دة اسلوبي في الكلام ولو مش مصدق ادخل شوف اي موضوع ليا تاني
ويارب يكون وصلك اللي انا عايز اقولة


----------



## monlove (4 فبراير 2007)

ابو البراء السلفى قال:


> انا شاعر وبعرف اكتب كلام زى بتاعت الراجل بتاع السعودية عادى يا اخونا
> مروا مر الكرام على كلام  زنة الجرام لا اصل له ولا علام مروا مر الكرام
> على نصارى مصر ارثوذكس او شوام
> قديسون ورهبان وبطيخ على الاذهان
> ...



انا ماهنتكش او مانتش دينك شان تكتب كلامك اللي فية اساة ليا والي ديني 
يا سيدي الفاضل انا طلبت راي المسلمين في المعجزات ليك حرية تقول اه او لا 
يا رب تكون فهمت
ومستني ردك  ....


----------



## romyo (4 فبراير 2007)

[FONT="Tahoma" قال:
			
		

> CARLA[/FONT];194754]نفسي تحصل لي معجزه بجد اصل بستنى المعجزات بس مافيش
> ياترى ليه؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد نفسي اضحك شويا
> 
> هوا انتو فاكرين ان احنا مسدئين الخرافات دي لا خالص انا بصراحه وماتزعلوش مني لو عايزه اضحك بقرا المعجزات خصوصا سوبر شنوده ههههههههه عسسسسسسسسل



عزيزتى :CARLA
ربنا يديم عليكى نعمة الضحك...
لكن لو تحبى تضحكى بجد ممكن اسمعك اجمل النكت اللى هتضحكك بجد 

​نكت مص اللسان
الرسول يمص لسان الحسن
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هاشم بن القاسم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حريز ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن أبي عوف الجرشي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاوية ‏ ‏قال ‏
‏رأيت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يمص لسانه ‏ ‏أو قال شفته ‏ ‏يعني ‏ ‏الحسن بن علي ‏ ‏صلوات الله عليه ‏ ‏وإنه ‏ ‏لن يعذب لسان أو شفتان مصهما رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=16245&doc=6

على يمص لسان النبى
وفي خصائص العشرة للزمخشري أن النبي صل الله عليه وسلم تولى تسميته بعلي وتغذيته أياما من ريقه المبارك بمصه لسانه فعن فاطمة بنت أسد أم علي رضي الله تعالى عنها أنا قالت لما ولدته سماه عليا وبصق في فيه ثم إنه ألقمه لسانه فما زال يمصه حتى نام قالت فلما كان من الغد طلبنا له مرضعة فلم يقبل ثدي أحد فدعونا له محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فألقمه لسانه فنام فكان كذلك ما شاء الله عز وجل هذا كلامه فليتأمل
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/seerah.asp?book=3&id=431

النبى يمص لسان عائشة
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن عيسى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن دينار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سعد بن أوس العبدي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مصدع أبي يحيى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ 
‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان ‏ ‏يقبلها وهو صائم ويمص لسانها ‏
‏قال ‏ ‏ابن الأعرابي ‏ ‏هذا الإسناد ليس بصحيح
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=4&Rec=2861

يارب تكون عجبتك ....وعلى فكرة انا حاطط الرابط يمكن تحبى تكتشفى نكت اكتر وتضحكى اكتر كتيررررررررررر



> لو عايزه اضحك بقرا المعجزات خصوصا سوبر شنوده ههههههههه


عرفتى مين يستحق لقب السوبر.....؟؟؟؟
لو معرفتيش انتظرى الاجابة المشاركة القادمة 
:yahoo: :yahoo:                :yahoo: :yahoo:                         :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## saldor (4 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *يااخى انا بقول لاثبات قوة الايمان المسيحى .. شكلك مش فاهم حاجة يانصه ..
> 
> مادام قلبتها ضحك خد عندك .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*معك حق...أنا موش معايا دكتوراه في الأنشطار النووي عشان أفهم !!!!! المهم آخر دعوانا لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ...يذكي من يشاء و "يحمر" من يشاء...هاهاهاهاهاهاها.. *


----------



## mena star (4 فبراير 2007)

ابو البراء السلفى قال:


> انا شاعر وبعرف اكتب كلام زى بتاعت الراجل بتاع السعودية عادى يا اخونا
> مروا مر الكرام على كلام  زنة الجرام لا اصل له ولا علام مروا مر الكرام
> على نصارى مصر ارثوذكس او شوام
> قديسون ورهبان وبطيخ على الاذهان
> ...





انا حاسس انك مش ليك فى الموضوع اساسا وكمان شكلك مالكش اى نبذة معرفة عن المسيحية
فعيب تظهر عدم معرفتك يااخى بهذا الكلام الغريب ... :yaka: ​


----------



## ahmad kareem (4 فبراير 2007)

اخوكم في الانسانيه احمد .. أحب أن انصحكم لتغيير مسار الحديث فكل يدعو الي دينه السمح فالاديان جميعها سمحه والدين علاقه بين الانسان وربه والله يأمرنا بحسن معاملة الاخر .. ومن ناحية المنطق هل تستطيع ايها المسلم العاقل عدم الاعتراف باكثر من مليار ونصف المليار مسيحي ويا اخي المسيحي هل تستطيع ان تسخر من مليار وربع المليار مسلم.. انصحكم بقراءة كتاب محمد والمسيح معا علي طريق واحد للكاتب خالد محمد خالد وأدعوكم للحب والتسامح فهذه دعوة عيسي ودعوة محمد وكل الانبياء


----------



## abn_almadinah (5 فبراير 2007)

ahmad kareem قال:


> اخوكم في الانسانيه احمد .. أحب أن انصحكم لتغيير مسار الحديث فكل يدعو الي دينه السمح فالاديان جميعها سمحه والدين علاقه بين الانسان وربه والله يأمرنا بحسن معاملة الاخر .. ومن ناحية المنطق هل تستطيع ايها المسلم العاقل عدم الاعتراف باكثر من مليار ونصف المليار مسيحي ويا اخي المسيحي هل تستطيع ان تسخر من مليار وربع المليار مسلم.. انصحكم بقراءة كتاب محمد والمسيح معا علي طريق واحد للكاتب خالد محمد خالد وأدعوكم للحب والتسامح فهذه دعوة عيسي ودعوة محمد وكل الانبياء



الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك يا احمد كريم

فعلان من كلامك باين انك احسن كريم

بصراحة انا اعتبر المسلم الي عامل نفسو يدافع عن دينو بلاهانت والسب انه مسكين من كثر ذنوبه بيحاول يسوي شي حسن وعلى باله الي بيسويه نصره للاسلام
وطبعا ينطبق نفس الكلام على المسيحي الي يحاول يجيب اقاويل على المسلمين ويحاول يشوه صورتهم فهو يا انه مشالله عليه ختم الانجيل وطبقه تمام واعطى الله حقه ومن وقتو الزايد سار يبحث عن عيوب المسلمين يا انه استصعب الانجيل واستسهل الاهانات وعلى باله انه حيتجازه خير بما يفعل
ما حقول الا الله يهدي الجميع 
قولو امين


----------



## abn_almadinah (5 فبراير 2007)

يا romyo رجا حاول تكون ارقى من كده بكثير حاول توجه غلطك للي غلطة عليك وتهاجم الي هاجمك ولا تكون من اصحاب الشخصيات الضعيفه الي ادا ما عرفت ترد على شخص تخرج عن الموضوع وتحاول تلصق فيه تهم واكاذيب باطله 

المهم خلينا بصلب الموضوع موضوع المعجزات انا حعرض عليكم احد المعجزتين الفورية وان شالله رب السماوات والارض ورب موسى وعيسى ومحمد وكل الانبياء عليهم السلام ورب كل شي يوريكم معجزتين حديثه وطازه

الاولى /معجزة الهدايه

قول وبيقين / اللهم ربي ورب كل شي اني وجهة وجهي اليك ان تهديني هل انت اليسوع ام اليسوع نبيك اللهم انا عبدك وانت الذي خلقتني  فهل اوجه وجهي لك ام لغيرك .

الثانية معجزة السخط واللعنه
قول / يا اله ورب محمد ان كنت قادر ان تسخطني الان فاسخطني والعني لعنه بلارض تكون اية للناس
ونشوف  اليسوع سينقدك ام لا

جرب محتخسر شي فانت تقول انك منت مؤمن برب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> يا romyo رجا حاول تكون ارقى من كده بكثير حاول توجه غلطك للي غلطة عليك وتهاجم الي هاجمك ولا تكون من اصحاب الشخصيات الضعيفه الي ادا ما عرفت ترد على شخص تخرج عن الموضوع وتحاول تلصق فيه تهم واكاذيب باطله
> 
> المهم خلينا بصلب الموضوع موضوع المعجزات انا حعرض عليكم احد المعجزتين الفورية وان شالله رب السماوات والارض ورب موسى وعيسى ومحمد وكل الانبياء عليهم السلام ورب كل شي يوريكم معجزتين حديثه وطازه
> 
> ...



كلامك فية استهزا واستخفاف لاسف هو دة اللي انا شايفة فية كلامك 
لو تعرف كم المعجزات واخراج الشياطين علي الاقل التي كان يقوم بها رب المجد علي ايدي ابا الكهنة تعرف دي معجزات ولا لا 
لما تسمع عن امراض وناس بتشفي منها تماما تعرف دي معجزة ولا لا 
وانا كل اللي كنت طلبة هو رد محترم من انسان محترم لكن للاسف  ملقتش غير ؟؟؟؟

ويا ريت تكون فهمت


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

ahmad kareem قال:


> اخوكم في الانسانيه احمد .. أحب أن انصحكم لتغيير مسار الحديث فكل يدعو الي دينه السمح فالاديان جميعها سمحه والدين علاقه بين الانسان وربه والله يأمرنا بحسن معاملة الاخر .. ومن ناحية المنطق هل تستطيع ايها المسلم العاقل عدم الاعتراف باكثر من مليار ونصف المليار مسيحي ويا اخي المسيحي هل تستطيع ان تسخر من مليار وربع المليار مسلم.. انصحكم بقراءة كتاب محمد والمسيح معا علي طريق واحد للكاتب خالد محمد خالد وأدعوكم للحب والتسامح فهذه دعوة عيسي ودعوة محمد وكل الانبياء



انا بشكرك علي روح المحبة والتسامح للي لقيتها فيك ويارب تكون فيه محبة تربطنا
وياريت الكل من المسلمين يكونوا ذيك


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

انا بتاسف اني مدخلتش المنتدي امبارح عشان كنت في رحلة
ومستني ردود المسلمين 
وشكرا ...


----------



## mena star (7 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> يا romyo رجا حاول تكون ارقى من كده بكثير حاول توجه غلطك للي غلطة عليك وتهاجم الي هاجمك ولا تكون من اصحاب الشخصيات الضعيفه الي ادا ما عرفت ترد على شخص تخرج عن الموضوع وتحاول تلصق فيه تهم واكاذيب باطله
> 
> المهم خلينا بصلب الموضوع موضوع المعجزات انا حعرض عليكم احد المعجزتين الفورية وان شالله رب السماوات والارض ورب موسى وعيسى ومحمد وكل الانبياء عليهم السلام ورب كل شي يوريكم معجزتين حديثه وطازه
> 
> ...




يااخى الحبيب انا جربت ومفيش حاجة حصلت لان محمد اساسا ملوش رب , ربه هو القتل
والزنى والاغتصاب و .............. الخ 

وبعدين ازاى تقول لربنا ان كنت قادر ( مع العلم ان الله قادر على كل شئ) بطل تفهات
وكلام فارغ بقى .. 
​


----------



## abn_almadinah (7 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> يااخى الحبيب انا جربت ومفيش حاجة حصلت لان محمد اساسا ملوش رب , ربه هو القتل
> والزنى والاغتصاب و .............. الخ
> 
> وبعدين ازاى تقول لربنا ان كنت قادر ( مع العلم ان الله قادر على كل شئ) بطل تفهات
> ...



تمنى ما تكون احد الشياطين لانه كتاب سبق من الله بانه الشيطان يموت اخر الزمان


----------



## abn_almadinah (7 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> يااخى الحبيب  بطل تفهات
> وكلام فارغ بقى ..
> ​



عارف عندناالي يتعامل بلاسلوب هدا ايش نقول عنو

نقول عنو منافق لانه يكن بقلبو شي ويقول شي اخر

نفسي اعرف كيف اكون اخوك الحبيب فين اصرفها هدي عند السب والاهانات وعدم احترام الغير والا عند شيطانك الي يخليك تدخل بعلم الغيب وتتكلم على من لا اوصفه بانه تاج راسك لانه تاج راس الشرفاء والمؤمنين والمحترمين ولاكن انت صعب يكون تاج راسك لانك انسان مسكين واغلبكم بالموقع هده مساكين وللاسف اني نجست زمان الله اعطاني هوه لاكون فيه لطاعتو وكنت احسب انكم انتو  من اهل الكتاب الي حثنا ديننا على معاملتهم بالحسنه وما كنت اعرف اميز وافرق المسيحين لاكن الحين عرفت انكم لستو مسيحين ولاكن اقباط يعني ديانه منفرده مخصصه للشتم وقلة الادب والاحترام وناس كنت استغرب لما اشوفهم بمصر بوجههم الممسوخه وانفهم المدبدب المشحم 
المهم ارسل هده للادارهلتوقف اشتراكي على الفور لاني نجست نفسي بينكم وبين تفاهاتكم  لانكم اناس اهلكم مربيكم على قلت القيمه ومرضعاكم شحوم خنازير


----------



## monlove (7 فبراير 2007)

تعرفوا اكتر حاجة لحظتها في اغلبية اللي بيشاركوا انهم يفتقدوا طرق النقاش كل واحد بيرد علي التاني
في موضوع اصلا بعيد كل الصلا عن اللي انا كتبة لو سمحتم رجاء محبة من الجميع انا طالب 
( راي المسلمين اية في المعجزات ) يبقي الاجابات في حدود الكلام المطؤوح فقط ولا اكتر ولا اقل ويكون الرد بطريقة محترمة عشان يكون في محبة ود بين جميع الاعضاء .
ومستني رددكم .....


----------



## abn_almadinah (7 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> تعرفوا اكتر حاجة لحظتها في اغلبية اللي بيشاركوا انهم يفتقدوا طرق النقاش كل واحد بيرد علي التاني
> في موضوع اصلا بعيد كل الصلا عن اللي انا كتبة لو سمحتم رجاء محبة من الجميع انا طالب
> ( راي المسلمين اية في المعجزات ) يبقي الاجابات في حدود الكلام المطؤوح فقط ولا اكتر ولا اقل ويكون الرد بطريقة محترمة عشان يكون في محبة ود بين جميع الاعضاء .
> ومستني رددكم .....



يا اخي انا لين الحين ما شفت فيك الى انسان محترم وخلوق وهده يدل على تربيت اهلك لك فاحمدالله على هدي النعمة
ولاكن عندي ملاحظه عليك بسيطه اسمحلي ابينها لك

الموضوع الي انت طارحو اعتبره انه احد مجالس بيتك والي ما يحترم ضيوفك فالمفروض انت الي ترد عليه وحتى لو كان مسلم مع انه المفروض انه الي من اهلك هوه الي يشرف مجلسك ولاكن للاسف انت شايفهم ايش بيعملو ولو تلاحظ الين الحين مافي مسلم سب او لعن الصليب مع انه عندنا يعتبر شي بعيد عن التوحيد والدين ولا في احد غلط على اي قسيس مهو احترام له او خوف من شي لاكن لانه سبه او تكفيره ولعنه لا يرفعنا الا الله درجه ولاكن يكفي اننا مننا ماءمنين فيه ولا يوجد له قدسيه عندنا فالحمدلله 
لاكن بصراحه كاني اشوف من بعض الاعضاء وكانهم يحرضونا ان نترك اخلاقنا قبل لا ندخل المنتدى ونعري نفسنا من لباس التقوى ونبدء بالشتايم لانه لا يرانا على الشبكه احد ولاكن لا ننسى انه ربنا يرانا ولو بجحر ضب
شي غررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريب


----------



## monlove (8 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> يا اخي انا لين الحين ما شفت فيك الى انسان محترم وخلوق وهده يدل على تربيت اهلك لك فاحمدالله على هدي النعمة
> ولاكن عندي ملاحظه عليك بسيطه اسمحلي ابينها لك
> 
> الموضوع الي انت طارحو اعتبره انه احد مجالس بيتك والي ما يحترم ضيوفك فالمفروض انت الي ترد عليه وحتى لو كان مسلم مع انه المفروض انه الي من اهلك هوه الي يشرف مجلسك ولاكن للاسف انت شايفهم ايش بيعملو ولو تلاحظ الين الحين مافي مسلم سب او لعن الصليب مع انه عندنا يعتبر شي بعيد عن التوحيد والدين ولا في احد غلط على اي قسيس مهو احترام له او خوف من شي لاكن لانه سبه او تكفيره ولعنه لا يرفعنا الا الله درجه ولاكن يكفي اننا مننا ماءمنين فيه ولا يوجد له قدسيه عندنا فالحمدلله
> ...



انا بشكرك ايضا علي اسلوبك الفاضل الذي افتقدة في كثير من المشاركين 

انا اللي طالبة يا جماعه هو راي المسلمين في المعجزات 
مثلا لو واحد قريبك او جارك حصلت معاه معجزة اية اللي انت تقول عنها ولا انت مش بتعترف بالمعجزات اصلا ولا فعلا بتعرتف بالمعجزات وكمان حصل معجزة مع حد تعرفة دة المقصود من الموضوع وارجو مشاركتكم علي هذا الاساس.


----------



## romyo (8 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> يا استاذ ضربة قاضية انت داخل تتفسح هنا مش تفهمنا اية دة
> ولا ارمي واجري
> اما امرك عجيبك
> فعلا اعضاء في منتهي الغرابة





يا عم مينا monlove
ما تخدش على كل كلمة تتكتبلك 
تلاقى الرجل معندهوش مترجم عربى / صينى
والكلام اللى هو كاتبه سهل جدااااا ... وترجمتة ( صلاة النبى احسن... واحسن م الشرف مفيش)


----------



## monlove (9 فبراير 2007)

romyo قال:


> يا عم مينا monlove
> ما تخدش على كل كلمة تتكتبلك
> تلاقى الرجل معندهوش مترجم عربى / صينى
> والكلام اللى هو كاتبه سهل جدااااا ... وترجمتة ( صلاة النبى احسن... واحسن م الشرف مفيش)



يمكن ههههههههههههههه
وشكرا علي مرورك


----------



## الفرقان (10 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> يا استاذ saldor انا مش بحكي حدوتة قبل النوم انا عايز اعرف رد ك كمسلم
> وانا اتكلمت في الموضوع دة بكل احترام وياريت لما تيجي ترد يكون بطريقة
> شخص متفهم  مش طفل صغير وشكرا



على افتراض ماذكرته من قصص انها صحيحه المسلمون يؤمنون ان كل امر خارق بعد بعثة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يظهر على يد غير المسلم هو استدراج وفتنه من الشيطان حتى انها قد تظهر على يد عباد الاوثان


----------



## abn_almadinah (11 فبراير 2007)

الفرقان قال:


> على افتراض ماذكرته من قصص انها صحيحه المسلمون يؤمنون ان كل امر خارق بعد بعثة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يظهر على يد غير المسلم هو استدراج وفتنه من الشيطان حتى انها قد تظهر على يد عباد الاوثان



معليش بس حبيت اوضح التوضيح الصحيح

الشيطان ما يقدر على اي شي الا انه يوسوس بلانسان سواء كان شيطان الانس او الجن
قال تعالى
قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6) سورة الناس

ولاكن الاستدراج من الله عز وجل وخصوصا انه الرجال ما رضي بحكمة الله انه ما رزقه بطفل ومن لهفتو للطفل سار يبغى يسوي اي شي لدرجة انه راح لدير عشان قالولو انه الناس جربت وبسبب الدير تحققت امانيهم والاخ ما توكل على الله ورزقه الله بالطفل لاكن علمو درس ما ينساه وشاف الرعب الي حصله وادا كان الموضوع صحيح فالله قادر انه يرده مره تانيه من رحمته للعباد عشان يعرف انه مافي احسن من التوكل على الله

قال تعالى
والذين كذبوا باياتنا سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون (182) واملي لهم ان كيدي متين (183) سورة الاعراف

وللمعلوميه لو كل فقير وربنا قدر برزقو وما رضي بنصيبو  ووسوسلو الشيطان  عشان يغتني وسرق ونهب واغتنى وما تكشف فكان الله ساتر عليه استدراج منه سبحانه لانه سمع كلام الشيطان والله حذرنا من وسوسة الشياطين  لاكن بلاخير عاقبتو وخيمه وشديده

والله اعلم


----------



## abn_almadinah (11 فبراير 2007)

قال الله تعالى

وَإنَّا لَنَحْنُ نُحْيِي وَنُمِيتُ وَنَحْنُ الْوَارِثُونَ 

وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا الْمُسْتَقْدِمِينَ مِنكُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا الْمُسْتَأْخِرِينَ 

وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ 

وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ 

وَالْجَآنَّ خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن قَبْلُ مِن نَّارِ السَّمُومِ 

وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِّن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ 

فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُواْ لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ 

فَسَجَدَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ 

إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى أَن يَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ 

قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ 

قَالَ لَمْ أَكُن لِّأَسْجُدَ لِبَشَرٍ خَلَقْتَهُ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ 

قَالَ فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ 

وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ اللَّعْنَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 

قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ 

قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنظَرِينَ 

إِلَى يَومِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ 

قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَآ أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ 

إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ 

قَالَ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ 

إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ 

وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ 

لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِّكُلِّ بَابٍ مِّنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَّقْسُومٌ 

إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ 

ادْخُلُوهَا بِسَلاَمٍ آمِنِينَ 

وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنْ غِلٍّ إِخْوَانًا عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ 

لاَ يَمَسُّهُمْ فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَمَا هُم مِّنْهَا بِمُخْرَجِينَ 

نَبِّىءْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

الفرقان قال:


> على افتراض ماذكرته من قصص انها صحيحه المسلمون يؤمنون ان كل امر خارق بعد بعثة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يظهر على يد غير المسلم هو استدراج وفتنه من الشيطان حتى انها قد تظهر على يد عباد الاوثان



علي افتراض اني كلامك صح اية تفسيرك لاخراج الشياطين وبقوة الصليب
اية رايك في كدة دة اقل برهان ارد بية علي كلامك


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> قال الله تعالى
> 
> وَإنَّا لَنَحْنُ نُحْيِي وَنُمِيتُ وَنَحْنُ الْوَارِثُونَ
> 
> ...




يعني باختصار انت شابف اني مفيش حاجة اسمها معجزة من وجهة نظرك
ولا انت شابف اني فعلا فية معجزات وانت مقتنع بيها
ومستني ردك ...


----------



## abn_almadinah (12 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> يعني باختصار انت شابف اني مفيش حاجة اسمها معجزة من وجهة نظرك
> ولا انت شابف اني فعلا فية معجزات وانت مقتنع بيها
> ومستني ردك ...



انا ما انكر انه في معجزات تسير الا يوم القيامة 

شبكة الانترنت الي قربت البعيد هدي قبل 20 سنه لو قلت لواحد انه حيسير بيوم من الايام شي زي كده حيقلك مستحيل وهدي من المعجزات والموبايل معجزه واشياء كثيره تعتبر معجزه بس احنا بننسبها لغير الله وهيه من صنع الله الي علمها وسهلها للبشر   وحتى عباد الشياطين بيقدرو يصنعو اشياء مستحيله وطبعا العلم والمعرفه ما جاتهم من الشيطان لاكن جاتهم من الله حتى لو كانو يعبدو غيرو بس الله خلقهم ومن عباده ولا تنسى السحره انهم كفار ومتامرين مع الجن وبيقدمولهم قربان لاكن برضو بيسحرو ويفكو السحر وطبعا القوه الي عندهم مستدرجه من الله

وانت تقول انه الصليب بيخرج الشياطين والصليب عباره عن حديده فهل هدي الحديده قادره تسوي معجزه ولو كانت قادره تسوي معجزه كان غيرت نفسها من حديده لنجمه في السماء تسقط على الشيطان وترصدو من السماء زي ما بيرصدهم الله عز وجل لما يحاولو يسترقو السمع

للاسف يا اخ monlove    انت اكيد مؤمن انه في رب واله للكون وهوه الي بيده كل شي بس مدري كيف تنسب القوه للصليب

الله يهديك ويهدينا  لاحسن الايمان بالله


----------



## مش فاكر (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

أما بعد بخصوص المعجزات التي وردت هنا فأنا لا اؤمن بمثل هذا مع احترامي لم سرد القصة 

فإذا كانت مريم عليها السلام تخيط رقبة الرجل في صندوق السيارة الم يكن الأجدر بمن روا القصة ان يقول أنها دعت الله فعاد الرجل كما كان مثل ماكان يفعل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 
فقد كان يحي الموتى ويبرى الاكمه والابرص ويصنع من الطين كهيئة الطير فينفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله 

نحن نخاطب العقول كيف وجدو الرجل وقد بقي من رقبتة مكان غرزتين ياهل العقول البصيره عيسى عليه السلام ومريم العذراء إن جائو بمعجزة من الله لابد أن تكون بقدر عظمتهم  وبقدر ماكرمهم الله به 
فلم يكن من الأنبياء من يحي الموتى غير عيسى عليه السلام 
وانتم تقولون أن مريم كانت تخيط رقبة الرجل وإن كان كذلك فمن نفخ الروح فيه ؟؟؟
ستقولون الله صح ...
إذا اليس من نفخ الروح قادر على أن يقول للشئ كن فيكون ؟؟؟
لماذا لم تقولون في القصة أنهم وجدو الرجل وقد عاد كما كان  بدعوة مريم العذراء البتول عليها وعلى عيسى السلام ...
الرجاء ثم الرجاء عدم الاستخفاف بعقول من تخاطبون 
ولكم أن تفكرو بمثل هذه المعجزات قبل أن تطرحوها للتسأؤل 

ودمتم بخير واقدم اعتذاري للجميع إذا وجد مني غلط


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> انا ما انكر انه في معجزات تسير الا يوم القيامة
> 
> شبكة الانترنت الي قربت البعيد هدي قبل 20 سنه لو قلت لواحد انه حيسير بيوم من الايام شي زي كده حيقلك مستحيل وهدي من المعجزات والموبايل معجزه واشياء كثيره تعتبر معجزه بس احنا بننسبها لغير الله وهيه من صنع الله الي علمها وسهلها للبشر   وحتى عباد الشياطين بيقدرو يصنعو اشياء مستحيله وطبعا العلم والمعرفه ما جاتهم من الشيطان لاكن جاتهم من الله حتى لو كانو يعبدو غيرو بس الله خلقهم ومن عباده ولا تنسى السحره انهم كفار ومتامرين مع الجن وبيقدمولهم قربان لاكن برضو بيسحرو ويفكو السحر وطبعا القوه الي عندهم مستدرجه من الله
> 
> ...



التكتورجيا اولا دي من صنع الانسان ولم تكن معجزة 
المعجزة هي التي يعجز البشر عن معالجتها بشتي الطرق
بالنسبة للصليب اتفرج علي اخراج الشياطين بواسطة احد الاباء الكهنة وشوف قوتة علي الشياطين وانت تعرف
بل وان الصليب هو فخر ومجد لي ولكل المسحيين لان الصليب هو الذي صلب علية مخلصي الصالح ومنذ تلك الزمان وهو اصبح رمز لايمان بل هو الخلاص
ويارب تفهم اللي انا كتبته دة


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

مش فاكر قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> أما بعد بخصوص المعجزات التي وردت هنا فأنا لا اؤمن بمثل هذا مع احترامي لم سرد القصة
> 
> ...



الموضوع قدم  بواسطة بنت الفادي في قسم  المنتدي المسيحي العام                                  ولو ليك حد في سوريا ولو ليك اصحاب هناك اتصل بيهم واسالهم علية 
العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 

برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 

وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة
العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا
بالتفصيل 

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

ويارب تصدق اني فعلا ممكن العدراء تعمل معجزة ومستني ردك


----------



## abn_almadinah (12 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> التكتورجيا اولا دي من صنع الانسان ولم تكن معجزة
> المعجزة هي التي يعجز البشر عن معالجتها بشتي الطرق
> بالنسبة للصليب اتفرج علي اخراج الشياطين بواسطة احد الاباء الكهنة وشوف قوتة علي الشياطين وانت تعرف
> بل وان الصليب هو فخر ومجد لي ولكل المسحيين لان الصليب هو الذي صلب علية مخلصي الصالح ومنذ تلك الزمان وهو اصبح رمز لايمان بل هو الخلاص
> ويارب تفهم اللي انا كتبته دة



هنا انا وانت اختلفنا اختلاف يخليني ما ارد على هده الموضوع

وهوه انه انا موحد التمجيد والقوه لله وانت بتمجد الصليب ونسبة له القوه ولو تحاورنا اكثر من كده ممكن تحصل مشكله

فبما انه والحمدلله الا الان كلنا محترمين مع بعض انا ماليه رد بهده الموضوع


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> هنا انا وانت اختلفنا اختلاف يخليني ما ارد على هده الموضوع
> 
> وهوه انه انا موحد التمجيد والقوه لله وانت بتمجد الصليب ونسبة له القوه ولو تحاورنا اكثر من كده ممكن تحصل مشكله
> 
> فبما انه والحمدلله الا الان كلنا محترمين مع بعض انا ماليه رد بهده الموضوع



اختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضية دة مبدي لو عايز تتناقش انا معنديش مانع مش عايز خلاص براحتك بس بشرط
داخل حدود الموضوع 
ومستني ردك...


----------



## مايا خادمة الرب (14 فبراير 2007)

وحتى عباد الشياطين بيقدرو يصنعو اشياء مستحيله وطبعا العلم والمعرفه ما جاتهم من الشيطان لاكن جاتهم من الله حتى لو كانو يعبدو غيرو بس الله خلقهم ومن عباده ولا تنسى السحره انهم كفار ومتامرين مع الجن وبيقدمولهم قربان لاكن برضو بيسحرو ويفكو السحر وطبعا القوه الي عندهم مستدرجه من الله
*سلام ونعمة ومحبة.. الموضوع جميل.. ولكن يا اخي اريد ان اسألك, طالما انت مؤمن بما قلته هنا, (ارجو الا تفهمني غلط, لاني لا اقصد الاهانة) اذا يجوز ان القرآن بما تعتبرونه اعجاز برمته  هو من الشيطان ايضا.. وهنا انا لا اتهم, بل بالعكس انا اقتبست من قولك لاناقشك, وارجو الا يعتبر هذا خروج عن الموضوع..*​
وانت تقول انه الصليب بيخرج الشياطين والصليب عباره عن حديده فهل هدي الحديده قادره تسوي معجزه ولو كانت قادره تسوي معجزه كان غيرت نفسها من حديده لنجمه في السماء تسقط على الشيطان وترصدو من السماء زي ما بيرصدهم الله عز وجل لما يحاولو يسترقو السمع

*حين يزور المسلمون الكعبة هم لا يزورون الحجر صح؟؟؟ من هنا فالصليب هو رمز على امل ان تفهم ما قلته*​


الله يهديك ويهدينا  لاحسن الايمان بالله

*فعلا يا رب اهد من على عينيه غشاوة..*​


----------



## abn_almadinah (14 فبراير 2007)

مايا خادمة الرب قال:


> وحتى عباد الشياطين بيقدرو يصنعو اشياء مستحيله وطبعا العلم والمعرفه ما جاتهم من الشيطان لاكن جاتهم من الله حتى لو كانو يعبدو غيرو بس الله خلقهم ومن عباده ولا تنسى السحره انهم كفار ومتامرين مع الجن وبيقدمولهم قربان لاكن برضو بيسحرو ويفكو السحر وطبعا القوه الي عندهم مستدرجه من الله
> *سلام ونعمة ومحبة.. الموضوع جميل.. ولكن يا اخي اريد ان اسألك, طالما انت مؤمن بما قلته هنا, (ارجو الا تفهمني غلط, لاني لا اقصد الاهانة) اذا يجوز ان القرآن بما تعتبرونه اعجاز برمته  هو من الشيطان ايضا.. وهنا انا لا اتهم, بل بالعكس انا اقتبست من قولك لاناقشك, وارجو الا يعتبر هذا خروج عن الموضوع..*​
> معليش بالنسبه للقران محناقشك فيه لانه شي مفروغ منه انه من الله عز وجل والي حاب يامن بشي هده يامن والي مو حاب فمو من حقي اجبره
> 
> ...




معليش بالنسبه للقران محناقشك فيه لانه شي مفروغ منه انه من الله عز وجل والي حاب يامن بشي هده يامن والي مو حاب فمو من حقي اجبره

اما باتجاهنا او زيارتنا للكعبه فهد بسبب امر الله عز وجل اننا نتجه لها فما علينا الا السمع والطاعه وادا حتقلي وليش ربنا وجهنا للسجود عند الكعهبه فحقلك ربنا له مطلق الحريه بالتصرف واعطيك مثل موجود بكل الكتب السماوية
 لا تنسى امر الله للملائكه انهم يسجدو لادم فسجدو الملائكه طاعه لله عز وجل مهو تقديس لادم وابليس لما ما سجد ربنا لعنو الا يوم الدين

فاذا الصليب انت مؤامور انك تقدسو وطبعا ما اعتقد انه عندكم امر بتقديسه لانه هوه رمز لقتل يسوع عليه السلام وما جا نبي بعده الا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومافي كتاب بعد الانجيل الا القران فين امر التقديس للصليب وكيف جاء


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> معليش بالنسبه للقران محناقشك فيه لانه شي مفروغ منه انه من الله عز وجل والي حاب يامن بشي هده يامن والي مو حاب فمو من حقي اجبره
> 
> اما باتجاهنا او زيارتنا للكعبه فهد بسبب امر الله عز وجل اننا نتجه لها فما علينا الا السمع والطاعه وادا حتقلي وليش ربنا وجهنا للسجود عند الكعهبه فحقلك ربنا له مطلق الحريه بالتصرف واعطيك مثل موجود بكل الكتب السماوية
> لا تنسى امر الله للملائكه انهم يسجدو لادم فسجدو الملائكه طاعه لله عز وجل مهو تقديس لادم وابليس لما ما سجد ربنا لعنو الا يوم الدين
> ...



اولا ذي مانت قلت اني بالنسبة للقران امر مفروغ منه
كذلك بالنسبة للصليب فهو مجدنا وفخرنا وايضا امر مفروغ منه 
لانه كان الوسيلة للخلاص 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 مارس 2007)

مايا خادمة الرب قال:


> وحتى عباد الشياطين بيقدرو يصنعو اشياء مستحيله وطبعا العلم والمعرفه ما جاتهم من الشيطان لاكن جاتهم من الله حتى لو كانو يعبدو غيرو بس الله خلقهم ومن عباده ولا تنسى السحره انهم كفار ومتامرين مع الجن وبيقدمولهم قربان لاكن برضو بيسحرو ويفكو السحر وطبعا القوه الي عندهم مستدرجه من الله
> *سلام ونعمة ومحبة.. الموضوع جميل.. ولكن يا اخي اريد ان اسألك, طالما انت مؤمن بما قلته هنا, (ارجو الا تفهمني غلط, لاني لا اقصد الاهانة) اذا يجوز ان القرآن بما تعتبرونه اعجاز برمته  هو من الشيطان ايضا.. وهنا انا لا اتهم, بل بالعكس انا اقتبست من قولك لاناقشك, وارجو الا يعتبر هذا خروج عن الموضوع..*​
> وانت تقول انه الصليب بيخرج الشياطين والصليب عباره عن حديده فهل هدي الحديده قادره تسوي معجزه ولو كانت قادره تسوي معجزه كان غيرت نفسها من حديده لنجمه في السماء تسقط على الشيطان وترصدو من السماء زي ما بيرصدهم الله عز وجل لما يحاولو يسترقو السمع
> 
> ...


     على فكره كلامك كويس واخلاقك كويسه رنا يبارك فيكى


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اوكي انا بدي راي المسيحيين والمسلمين كمان ((ليش لا))  انا جبت دلائل ملموسة وبراهين رح تشوفوها قدام عيونكن فوتو عهالروبط 
وشوفو جبل احد مشكل عاسم ((محمد)) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








   وشفو كمان هالجدع اللي ساجد لله باتجاه الكعبة  http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/macha-allah.jpg          وشوفو هالاشجار شو كونت بالمانيا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            سبحان الله وصدق الله حين قال((  سنريهم اياتنا في الآفاق و في أنفسهم حتي يتبين لهم أنه الحق 
))   وازا بدكن صور اخرى  ما عندي مانع   


بس بتمنى ما تحدفو الروابط


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اوكي انا بدي راي المسيحيين والمسلمين كمان ((ليش لا))  انا جبت دلائل ملموسة وبراهين رح تشوفوها قدام عيونكن فوتو عهالروبط 
وشوفو جبل احد مشكل عاسم ((محمد)) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   وشفو كمان هالجدع اللي ساجد لله باتجاه الكعبة  http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/macha-allah.jpg          وشوفو هالاشجار شو كونت بالمانيا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            سبحان الله وصدق الله حين قال((  سنريهم اياتنا في الآفاق و في أنفسهم حتي يتبين لهم أنه الحق 
))   وازا بدكن صور اخرى  ما عندي مانع   


بس بتمنى ما تحدفو الروابط


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اوكي انا بدي راي المسيحيين والمسلمين كمان ((ليش لا))  انا جبت دلائل ملموسة وبراهين رح تشوفوها قدام عيونكن فوتو عهالروبط 
وشوفو جبل احد مشكل عاسم ((محمد)) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   وشفو كمان هالجدع اللي ساجد لله باتجاه الكعبة  http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/macha-allah.jpg          وشوفو هالاشجار شو كونت بالمانيا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            سبحان الله وصدق الله حين قال((  سنريهم اياتنا في الآفاق و في أنفسهم حتي يتبين لهم أنه الحق 
))   وازا بدكن صور اخرى  ما عندي مانع   


بس بتمنى ما تحدفو الروابط


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اوكي انا بدي راي المسيحيين والمسلمين كمان ((ليش لا))  انا جبت دلائل ملموسة وبراهين رح تشوفوها قدام عيونكن فوتو عهالروبط 
وشوفو جبل احد مشكل عاسم ((محمد)) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   وشفو كمان هالجدع اللي ساجد لله باتجاه الكعبة  http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/macha-allah.jpg          وشوفو هالاشجار شو كونت بالمانيا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            سبحان الله وصدق الله حين قال((  سنريهم اياتنا في الآفاق و في أنفسهم حتي يتبين لهم أنه الحق 
))   وازا بدكن صور اخرى  ما عندي مانع   


بس بتمنى ما تحدفو الروابط


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اسف والله ما بعرف ليش المداخلة تبعي اتكررت   اسف عن جد


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

حدفتو صورة الاشجار اللي كونت لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله             انتو تبحتو عالحق   لك انتو بتحطو اللي بدكن ياه     ودا يدل علىاستسلامكن   انا حاطط الصورة اللي بدو يشوف الحقيقة  هايدا هو رابط الصورة ((واحدفوه كمان))  ههه http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/miracle-germany-


----------



## سيف الرسول (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااكم خرافاااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## سيف الرسول (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*

سبحانك اللهم سبحانك اللهم احل لنل شفاعه سيدنا محمد


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*

*ربنا يرزقكم عقولا يا مسلمين ويحرركم من الخرافات المحمدية لعلكم ترتقون الى مرتبة البشر العقلاء*


----------



## سيف الرسول (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*

إن كان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس رسول الله لمدة 23 عاماً 
فلماذا لم يعاقبه الرب ؟ أم أن الرب كاذب ؟
والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ * 
وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى(ارميا 23:-40-34)
وأيُّ نبيٍّ تكلَّمَ باَسْمي كلامًا زائدًا لم آمُرْهُ بهِ، أو تكلَّمَ باَسْمِ آلهةٍ أُخرى، فجزاؤُهُ القَتْلُ(تث 18:20)
َ
الله يتحدى الكون برسوله


----------



## سيف الرسول (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*



سيف الرسول قال:


> إن كان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس رسول الله لمدة 23 عاماً
> فلماذا لم يعاقبه الرب ؟ أم أن الرب كاذب ؟
> والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ *
> وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى(ارميا 23:-40-34)
> ...



ممكن تلرد على سوالى


----------



## اسد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*



mena star قال:


> *
> 
> سلام ونعمة والصلاة والسلام على (اشرف) المرسلين اللى اتهرى صلى من الصبح
> 
> ...




*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
يا اخى قلت ان محمد قال عن نفسه انه بشر 
وهذا هو الحق 
وعيسى قال الله وقال الرسول عنه انه بشر 
وهذا هو الحق 
واريد ان اسال سؤال واضح وصريح واريد احد من المسيحيين يرد عليه 

هل لو ان المسيح لم يفعل المعجزات التى عملها باذن الله لو لم يحى الموتى ولم يشفى الابرص 
هل لو لم يفعل ذلك كنتم امنتم انه ايضا انه الله او ابنه كما تدعون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اريد اجابه واضحه ولا تتهربوا *


----------



## اسد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ربنا يرزقكم عقولا يا مسلمين ويحرركم من الخرافات المحمدية لعلكم ترتقون الى مرتبة البشر العقلاء*





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اول مره اعرف ان من كان على المسيحيه هو العاقل وما دون ذلك لا يكون له عقل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## samer12 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: راي المسلمين اية*

 نعم يا اسد الرحمن ويبدو أنك سوف تتعلم المزيد هنا في المنتدى عن مدى جهلكم وخفة عقولكم وانتظر المزيد


----------

